# FAVORITE COMMERCIALS: Retro or current:



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Slinky (the jingle)
Good and Plenty (Charlie) Jingle
Geico:  Chain reaction ends up with rock going through the roof of the house.
Betty White:  Superbowl

I'm sure there are others; but I can't think right now; ready to hit the hay.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

The Cadburys eyebrow ad. Just amuses me, plus at one point the boy resembles one of my twins (the way he frowned at the time) and it always made me laugh.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

farrellclaire said:


> The Cadburys eyebrow ad. Just amuses me, plus at one point the boy resembles one of my twins (the way he frowned at the time) and it always made me laugh.


That is quite the eyebrow action; and the kids are adorable. I was fearing the balloon popping. I hate that!!!


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

sjc said:


> That is quite the eyebrow action; and the kids are adorable. I was fearing the balloon popping. I hate that!!!


Man! I wonder how they auditioned kids for that!

Here's a new favorite of mine--makes me laugh every time.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

My favorite commercials (current) are the Geico ads with the creepy Twilight Zone-looking guy.  Of those, the one with the Drill Sergeant/therapist gets us laughing every time.

My favorite (older) is one they ONLY showed once-- Bob Dole and his dog on the beach, and he's talking about how  he needs a little pick-me-up sometimes.  He talks about his "little blue friend" and then it breaks to a picture of Pepsi.  This came out right after he'd said he used Viagra, so the "little blue friend" was a play on that.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

caseyf6 said:


> My favorite commercials (current) are the Geico ads with the creepy Twilight Zone-looking guy. Of those, the one with the Drill Sergeant/therapist gets us laughing every time.


Oh, yes! I love the Drill Sergeant, too.

And thought of another: the Jack Link's "Messin' with Sasquatch" series makes me snigger like a nine-year-old boy.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

I always loved the trunk monkey commercials.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

All time favourite:


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Then there are these.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Anything with Joe Isuzu. Of course, there haven't been any of those for a long time.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Here are two of my favorites:






Mike


----------



## readerfriendly (Sep 2, 2010)

Those don't mess with sasquatch commercials are hilarious! They get me everytime...haha I personally love this one tho






Betty is so freeakin funny in this! It works perfectly! Just got my "White Heat" hoodiebuddie in the mail too, gonna put on some 49ers patches and wear that all season...LOL


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Got to be these!!


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Wow, so many great ones on here.  The Bud Frogs were stupid, the Bud Lizards were GENIUS!
Casey, the Bob Dole Pepsi commercial was a Superbowl commercial one year -- I remember seeing it that once!
Every time my wife sees the Geico commercial with the pig saying WHEEEEE all the way home, she giggles like a 5-year old girl.
I was going to bring up the Messin' with Sasquatch commercials, as they are greatness, but I see they've already been listed.

So here's my contribution:
The newest line of Old Spice commercials, starring Terry Crews (an ex-football player, and the dad on Everybody Hates Chris).  If you haven't seen them, PLEASE YouTube them.  His hyperactivity is freaking hilarious!!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I love the Direct Tv commercial with the NY cabbie who is mad because his fare is watching the wrong game on their phones.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

DirecTV has had a number of good 'fans of the wrong team' commercials during this football preseason. . . . . . .though some are better than others. . . . .


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I found it! Thank God for Youtube and people who record everything. lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7oh1so-2M8


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I remember being over my folks house when this one came on. My dad and I were practically rolling on the floor dying laughing!! It wasn't on the air too long before getting yanked.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvFAzuxQFD8


----------



## Feste (Aug 25, 2010)

Favorite commercial


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

I like any commercial which talks about male problems like erectile disfunction, jock itch etc.  It's about time they gave women a break from constantly droning on about female problems.

Terry


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

This one is not funny.. but it is my favorite.. It only showed on TV a couple of times after 9/11.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

I like the commercial with the rabbits who come across a rattlesnake and the snakes shakes his rattle at them--a baby rattle. Then the rabbits crack up laughing.

Trouble is, for the life of me, I can't remember what the commercial is advertising. So in that regard it's not very effective in advertising its product.

Joyce


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Remember the Coca Cola song? It was so popular, we played it in the pep band for our high school basketball games.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Spoiler











Warning! I tried to Spoiler this and could not.. it is NSFW or KIDS


----------



## Hippie2MARS (Sep 3, 2010)

This is my new favorite...perhaps because I'm the mother of four sons!


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

The cat herders were always my very favorite - and the trunk monkey.

I've always enjoyed the Capital One ads, and the new ones with the barbarians on vacation are good.

I know there are others, but a couple of just plain strange ones are sticking in my head. I found one:

The Volkswagon Gold "Da Da Da" commercial is maybe a little bitter in the shorter broadcast version, but I only found a full minute one on YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_s5-R_JE4c

Then there is the ad I call "Mr. Moustache Man." I can't find it, because I don't remember the name of the beer company that ran it. It was a series of ads on the premise that you could just put up the name of the product at the beginning and end of an ad, and show ANYTHING in the middle. This one had a guy lying on his back in a typical "guy" apartment. He was holding up an adorable little fluffy kitten, and saying to it in a cutesy voice "Who's my little moustache man? You are! You're my little moustache man!" And the camera pulls back to reveal that his stunned friends are watching. It was stupid, it was simple, but I LIKED it.

Camille


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

My Baloney has a first name:  It's O S C A R
My Baloney has a second name:  It's M A Y E R
OH...I love to eat it every day; and if you ask my why...
I'll sssssssssssay....Cause OSCAR MAYER has a waaaaayyyy...
with B O L O G N A


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

farrellclaire said:


> The Cadburys eyebrow ad. Just amuses me, plus at one point the boy resembles one of my twins (the way he frowned at the time) and it always made me laugh.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Can't believe this one isn't up yet...


----------

